# Old Model 17



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Old Remington Model 17 20 ga.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice looking old gun. Looks like it still knows how to hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Now that is cool!8)


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sweet piece. 17's have a great history leading up to most modern bottom eject shotguns. Can I barrow it for a couple hunts?(just kiddin of course)


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

That shotgun is awesome. Looks like you have all the miss's shot out of it. Hope that you have a good recipe for those nasty sage brush eating birds. Happy hunting.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

coolgunnings said:


> That shotgun is awesome. Looks like you have all the miss's shot out of it. Hope that you have a good recipe for those nasty sage brush eating birds. Happy hunting.


Thanks. Lots of sage grouse this year, and yes, I have some good recipes.

How's the forest grouse hunting?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> .... and yes, I have some good recipes.


Lots of bacon:grin:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

You just can't beat the old guns for looks and durability. That was back when they made them with real wood and steel and not today's garbage.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Thanks. Lots of sage grouse this year, and yes, I have some good recipes.
> 
> How's the forest grouse hunting?


 Fair. Only been out once.But shot a couple birds.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

You have to love anything John Browning designed. Vast improvement over the model 10 that Remington had in production prior to the 17. While a bottom loader/ejector the model 10 is no where near as smooth as the 17, but the take down function is trick. 

That is a good looking shot gun.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> You just can't beat the old guns for looks and durability. That was back when they made them with real wood and steel and not today's garbage.


I know, the fake steel just doesn't hold up. And then you have "engineered" wood, that won't warp and flex with moisture, just pathetic!

All kidding aside, its not the materials, 4140 and 8620 alloys are still the same as they were 100+ years ago, just like Eads had intended them to be by standardization. It is the method by which they were made, that make a lot of older firearms stand out. After '64 with the introduction of investment casting, a lot of things changed. But to call modern firearms garbage is a bit of a stretch. There are plenty of modern firearms that can hold their own with old guns, if not surpass them. You just can't buy them at Walmart.


----------

